# Startplatz für Albstadt Bike Marathon zu vergeben!



## SCF3000 (2. Juli 2012)

Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen gebe ich meinen Startplatz ab. Zu melden unter 0171 3847419.


----------



## Loeti (4. Juli 2012)

Habe auch noch einen Startplatz abzugeben.
Bei Interesse PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffley (4. Juli 2012)

Ich hab' auch einen Startplatz für Albstadt abzugeben, bei Interesse bitte PM


----------



## Muesli-Punk (7. Juli 2012)

Biete ebenso einen Startplatz für Albstadt 2012. Einfach unter [email protected] melden!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## 2late (7. Juli 2012)

Tja, aus gesundheitlichen Gründen werde ich auch diesen Marathon sausen lassen müssen (bin angemeldet). Weiß einer von Euch, ob man sich das Trikot zusenden lassen kann?


----------



## jolatti (9. Juli 2012)

Hi, falls noch zu haben, hätte ich gerne:
Tel.: 07348/982070
VG J.


----------



## jolatti (9. Juli 2012)

Hi, falls noch zu haben, hätte ich gerne.
Tel.: 07348/982070
VG J.


----------



## jolatti (9. Juli 2012)

Hi,
falls noch zu haben, da ich noch 2 benötige, hätte ich gerne.
Tel. 07348/982070
VG J.


----------



## s.gsl (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
wer noch einen Startplatz braucht, bitte kurz sms oder PM 0176-30 466 347.
Aktuell Startblock 2 (erster Hobby Block)

BEREITS VERGEBEN! BITTE NICHT MEHR ANRUFEN! DANKE!


----------



## boulder2002 (11. Juli 2012)

Falls noch jemand einen Startplatz sucht.
PN an mich.


----------



## jolatti (11. Juli 2012)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand einen Startplatz sucht.
> PN an mich.


gWenn Du Dich melden magst: Tel.: 07348/982070.
Danke. J.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jolatti (11. Juli 2012)

jolatti schrieb:


> gWenn Du Dich melden magst: Tel.: 07348/982070.
> Danke. J.


Sollte heissen: Gerne, ja.


----------



## schkev (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo. Ich habe auch noch einen Startplatz. 
Da ich erst zu spät kapiert habe, dass an dem Wochenende 2 weitere Veranstaltung in Thüringen stattfinden, würde ich Albstadt gern abtreten.


----------



## BLAM (15. Juli 2012)

Habe auch einen Startplatz anzubieten, 2. Startblock !


----------



## jolatti (15. Juli 2012)

Muesli-Punk schrieb:


> Biete ebenso einen Startplatz für Albstadt 2012. Einfach unter [email protected] melden!
> 
> Gruß
> Micha


Hi,
danke der Nachfrage, ich habe hier im Forum schon meine 2 Startplätze bekommen.
An dieser Stelle hierfür noch einmal vielen Dank. Grüße J.


----------



## schkev (15. Juli 2012)

Was is denn hier bloß los?
Wenn keiner meinen Startplatz will, werd ich ein bisschen tunen müssen.
Starrgabel und Leicht-Klickies warten auf ihren Einsatz...


----------



## m-a-l-a (16. Juli 2012)

schkev schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich habe auch noch einen Startplatz.
> Da ich erst zu spät kapiert habe, dass an dem Wochenende 2 weitere Veranstaltung in Thüringen stattfinden, würde ich Albstadt gern abtreten.


 
Haben will!! gruss sophie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reicherttobi (16. Juli 2012)

Habe auch noch einen Startplatz abzugeben, wer möchte bitte melden unter 
[email protected]


----------



## symore (16. Juli 2012)

Hab auch noch einen Startplatz zu vergeben. Bitte PN. 
Ciao Symore


----------



## Ixle (16. Juli 2012)

Ich habe auch noch einen Startplatz zu vergeben. 1. Block. Bei Interesse bitte hier melden oder PN.

Grüße, Ixle


----------



## schkev (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo nochmal,
ich hatte meinen Startplatz bereits für einen Interessenten reserviert. Dieser scheint es jedoch nicht so ganz ernst zu meinen.
Gestern habe ich eine Info bekommen, dass die letzten Ummeldungen am Donnerstag 17Uhr abgeschlossen werden.
Um diese Frist nicht zu verpassen, hätte ich gern bis morgen Vormittag den Ummeldeauftrag eingereicht.
Falls kurzfristig noch jemand einen Startplatz will, brauche ich:
Name,Jg,Land/Ort,Team,Kategorie
Da auch die Zahlung etwas knapp wird, schlage ich Paypal vor.
Ich werde die emails zur Arbeit umleiten und gern direkt mittags zurückrufen, falls es noch Fragen gibt.
Meine Paypaldaten schreibe ich besser nur per PM oder email.
Bis dann!


----------



## Schmare (19. Juli 2012)

auch ich hab noch einen über (vorderer Startblock ) 
[email protected] / 0172 571 7681


----------



## Boondog (19. Juli 2012)

Tach,

ich hätte noch ein Startplatz abzugeben...
Block C 3xxx Nummern.

einfach PN an mich!


----------



## OnkelZed (19. Juli 2012)

Hätte auch kurzfristig noch einen Startplatz abzugeben...
Bitte per PN.

Grüße
Zed


----------



## RonSmith (19. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ist Dein Startplatz noch zu haben? Wenn ja, welcher Block?


----------



## RonSmith (19. Juli 2012)

Hi,
ist dein Startplatz noch zu haben?


----------



## OnkelZed (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo Ron,

wenn Du mich meinst, ja, ist noch zu haben.
Startnummer 4xxx und damit Block D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr rijöh (19. Juli 2012)

Habe auch noch einen Startplatz.
1.Startblock (100er Nummer)

Bei Interesse bitte PN

oder anrufen 01638268371


----------



## stefanscheu (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,
habe einen Startplatz für Albstadt Marathon 2012 aus gesundheitlichen Gründen zu vergeben. Startblock 2.
Bitte Handynummer für Rückruf  angeben oder Anruf auf 0173 1377626

DER STARTPLATZ IST VERGEBEN!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## christianfeick (9. Juli 2013)

Ich hab' auch einen Startplatz für Albstadt abzugeben, bei Interesse bitte PM oder email vorname dot nachname at gmail dot com


----------

